# Please fix the "blown-away-buffer" issue.



## pjw73nh (Sep 24, 2010)

Briefly:

When watching (for example) channel 809. I have scrolled back 25 minutes into the buffer (6:10 pm) and am currently watching the buffered channel. A news show is scheduled to begin recording at 6:30 pm on the same channel. When 6:30 rolls around, the 6:30 news begins to display on the TV (and is recording) regardless of where I am in the buffer, I have lost all the buffer from the previous show. The pointer goes RIGHT to 6:30 on the green bar, and there is no buffer behind it.

I have done this nightly for several months. It was never like this before. I was always able to continue viewing the buffer regardless of what was recording.

See full thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=498174

Thank you.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

We have been reduced to posting "suggestions" for major bugs to be fixed; these suggestions will likely be ignored too.


----------



## pjw73nh (Sep 24, 2010)

I am so fed up with this issue !!!!!! I've let it go long enough. Is this not a breach contract? Bait and switch? I purchased a device based on a set of certain performance features. The manufacturer has removed some of these features. Have I not paid for something that I am no longer entitled to? What is my remedy.

I just chatted with Tivo support.

This is the answer I received.

_*"Janee: This is actually a change that went intentionally in to place with our last software update. At this point it is an expected behavior for the buffer on live TV to be lost when something on the same channel begins to record. I understand this is a frustrating change and I would be more than happy to pass along your feedback to our engineers. "*_

REALLY ?!?!?! Intentional removal features ?!?!?!?!

Am I the only Tivo user that feels this way?

What a crock of excrement !!!!!!!


----------

